# Castelli fit



## Drunkenjoiner (4 Jul 2019)

Hi all,
Looking at buying some Castelli bib shorts, probably the endurance 2. I am a 34" waist and the size guide says medium. 
From previous online ordering experience I note that size guides can be a little off, so looking for real world experience. What size would any Castelli bib owners recommend for someone with a 34" waist and 5' - 8" tall please? 

Kind regards

DJ


----------



## rockpig (4 Jul 2019)

I’m 5’-11”, 34” waist, 78kg and need an XL in Castelli Endurance bibs and they are very snug. Castelli sizing is on the very small size in my experience.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jul 2019)

Same here, I'm Joe Average at 1.82m and 77.5 kgs with a 32" waist (dunno what in metric) and my long-sleeve Castelli jersey in XL is a snug fit. You need to go up a couple of sizes as Castelli sizing is for teenage Italian racing snakes.

My advice is to save some money, support a small Manchester manufacturer and buy Lusso. The pads are every bit as good as those Castelli buy (there is only a limited number of pad manufacturers) and the fit excellent and British and exchange easy. They are manufactured 200 yards from where I work.

Here: https://road.cc/content/review/228210-lusso-active-aero-cycling-bibshorts


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jul 2019)

I recently bought a Castelli mesh base layer. Size L/XL. I should have ordered Extra massive.

Yes the sizing is small. Go one size up. Possibly 2 sizes up.


----------



## Drunkenjoiner (4 Jul 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input, I felt sure that Castelli sizing was miles out but wanted real life feedback.
rockpig, thanks I will definitely take a look at the Lusso bibs not really to save money but as you rightly point out "Help" British businesses.

Kind regards
DJ


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2019)

Lusso in Sunny Radcliffe. 

Top quality gear.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jul 2019)

Yes, the Castelli sizes are off. I have a xxxl top which is fine for my 42" chest.


----------



## Globalti (5 Jul 2019)

At least the Lusso sizing is correct. The small company is locally owned by a cyclist and employs about a dozen in Radcliffe near Bury. It's surprising to find clothing like this being manufactured in the UK and it really is the full A to Z, I've been in a few times and seen what they do. They dont really hold stock, they just manufacture to order.


----------



## nickAKA (5 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> At least the Lusso sizing is correct. The small company is locally owned by a cyclist and employs about a dozen in Radcliffe near Bury. It's surprising to find clothing like this being manufactured in the UK and it really is the full A to Z, I've been in a few times and seen what they do. They dont really hold stock, they just manufacture to order.



They're great. Like you say some of it is made to order so there can be a bit of a delay, but the majority of the 'current' range is in stock. The sizing is true, the only companies I trust to buy with confidence are Lusso & Rapha, I do buy Castelli but have to buy large rather than medium.
I prefer the Lusso Carbon bibshorts to anything else I've tried. I bought some Rapha shorts to compare; the Carbon are cheaper & more comfortable.


----------



## Globalti (5 Jul 2019)

_*cough* _I see you're in Manchester. If you call at the factory and sweet-talk the receptionist who is also the sales manager and admin manager she will sometimes give you a discount. I didn't tell you that.


----------



## nickAKA (8 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> _*cough* _I see you're in Manchester. If you call at the factory and sweet-talk the receptionist who is also the sales manager and admin manager she will sometimes give you a discount. I didn't tell you that.



I've been over & collected a couple of times, there's an anodisers across the road from them we've used at work occasionally so it's always a handy excuse to nip in 

I'll try the discount thing next time, god loves a trier...


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2019)

It helps to go with cash.


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2019)

Next time you call, drop me a PM and I'll stroll down from my office 200 yards away for a chat.


----------



## nickAKA (9 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> Next time you call, drop me a PM and I'll stroll down from my office 200 yards away for a chat.



Will do mate


----------



## Globalti (9 Jul 2019)

There's even a Joey Holts pub in between - the Old Cross.


----------



## Pedropete (10 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> At least the Lusso sizing is correct. The small company is locally owned by a cyclist and employs about a dozen in Radcliffe near Bury. It's surprising to find clothing like this being manufactured in the UK and it really is the full A to Z, I've been in a few times and seen what they do. They dont really hold stock, they just manufacture to order.


What are they like for bigger legs? I'm not quite Chris Hoy proportions but I do struggle finding bibs that don't turn my legs into balloon animals where the straps aren't too long.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Aug 2020)

Thread resurrection but to help you out @Pedropete I just got some BNWT lusso carbon shorts of the bay, I'm 6ft and 97kg . 34-36 waste and 42 inch chest. The large shorts are fine, tight fit though, I suspect due to the race fit shorts. However they are fine, quality shorts. Sportful I'm an XL. Castelli I suspect and that's what I'm looking at for a potential purchase I need to go to XXL for top half,, due to race fit.


----------



## Pedropete (23 Aug 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Thread resurrection but to help you out @Pedropete I just got some BNWT lusso carbon shorts of the bay, I'm 6ft and 97kg . 34-36 waste and 42 inch chest. The large shorts are fine, tight fit though, I suspect due to the race fit shorts. However they are fine, quality shorts. Sportful I'm an XL. Castelli I suspect and that's what I'm looking at for a potential purchase I need to go to XXL for top half,, due to race fit.


That's really helpful, thanks, and good timing too. Hardly ridden the last few months so stopped looking for shorts but started again a few weeks back and was looking at shorts again yesterday. Think I'll take a punt on the Lussos.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Aug 2020)

Oh and to confirm on Castelli, mate from work brought in some XL jerseys, tight as a gnats chuff, apparently that's what they are meant to be like ! However I bought a Perfetto jacket of the Bay of thieves in an Xxl and its perfect, snug yes but fine. However still reckon the shorts would be an XL.


----------

